# 3RD Annual Blowin' Smoke Cigar Bar-BQ



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Attended the 3rd Annual Blowin' Smoke Cigar Bar-BQ at Slipery Rock Cigars this past Saturday. Rather than uploading all the photos here, I'll simply post the link to the album on my wife and myself's photo website. Here's the URL, enjoy:

http://picasaweb.google.com/DianeOship/CigarBarBQ


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a great time!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a lot of fun


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Mark,
Great pics, it was nice seeing you. The pics came out great, everyone had a really good time. I smoked some fine cigars with some fine people!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice seeing you again, too Rick! I had a great time with some really great people, and smoked some really nice sticks. Hope to see you this fall at the B.S. 3rd Birthday Bash. Hopefully Rob will hope it at SRC again. That's nice and easy for me to get to.


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like everyone was having a good time.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice crowd--Looks like a blast


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

That's a GREAT time!!!


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I was a real good time. I think they said there were somewhere around 75 people in attendance. Party went from 2 Pm to whenever and I think it broke up around 12:30 AM or 1 AM. $25 got you a package of assorted cigars (can't remember if there was 5 or six smokes in the package) and all you can eat and drink. They had two types of beer on draft, lots of different single malts, wine and liquor, and for food they had hamburgers, hot dogs, Italian sausage (hot and mild), fried turkey, potato salad, macaroni salad, pasta salad, roasted corn-on-the-cob, and a variety of deserts.

Rob Heming and Joe Durso played a hilarious version of Let's Make a Deal with various attendees for prizes.

After the game was over Rob recorded Blowin' Smoke podcast #64, which I guested on. You gotta listen to the podcast just for the Minute With Travis segment, which was an absolute hoot.

Later Joe lit a nice fire and a bunch of us sat around by the fire and shot the s**t until everyone got tired and was ready to call it a night. Overall it was a great time. Weather was beautiful, if a bit humid.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds like a blast


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

wish i was there


----------

